# SkillSelect EOI is expiring - What to DO



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

I really need some help here.
I received an automated email through Skill Select warning that my EOI is expiring in 1 month.
I took a long time getting some docs and now I have 1 month to get an ACS assessment and submit EOI and wait for invitation.

Should I do that ? Or is it this EOI going to expire and not be able to wait for invitation ?
Can I withdraw this one and submit another EOI and get 2 more years ? 
What happens when withdrawing EOI ?

The IELTS is expiring in October so it really is a very short period for everything.

Help me please!
Thanks in advance

PS: I should say that I searched for documentation on this in Immi.Gov.AU and found no answer for this.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

GambuzinoPT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need some help here.
> I received an automated email through Skill Select warning that my EOI is expiring in 1 month.
> ...


Hello dear friend!

Let this EOI be undisturbed. But I am not understanding, when you haven't got your ACS still, how did you submit EOI? You shouldn't do it. Anyway!

Now, if you withdraw EOI, nothing happens as you haven't got your ACS still 

If you haven't got ACS result letter yet and still placed (Submitted EOI) with some ACS dummy values, I would recommend to just withdraw it, because if you get an invitation, then it would lead to further complexities.

So, withdraw your EOI (Nothing happens ideally as it is just free) and one can place as many number of EOIs but I would strictly recommend to have only one active EOI. So withdraw and again fill and submit EOI when you have your ACS results ready with you. ACS takes maximum of only 3 months, so you will get it before October 

All the best. If you have any questions, I am happy to help you


----------



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi jre05

Thanks for the explanation.
Let me tell you:
No, no submitted EOI... just created and expiring in one month..
Sorry, my bad.
I think I got the idea...I was affraid that the system made some relation between my identity and the EOIs created and could not create a new one to submit with ACS and IELTS.

Thank you very much !!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

GambuzinoPT said:


> Hi jre05
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> Let me tell you:
> ...


No problem friend, happy to help you anytime  

Well, no identities or anything it creates an personally, no problem at all. It's all free and no one checks anything. In fact, until one gets a Case officer assigned from the immigration, after we get the invite, everything is automatic and all are user friendly.

If you withdraw your EOI, your account would be deleted completely (I personally checked this). For example, once you withdraw your EOI, you yourself can check by trying to access your EOI by logging in with same credentials. It will say account not found or something. 

So, better, withdraw it now. Create a new fresh EOI maybe in a month or two and don't submit, but save and keep it ready in draft mode. Once you get both IELTS and ACS, you can submit it with those details 

Once you submit your EOI, depending on your date of submission and points and the rank you stand in the points, you will get an invite (Generally every month two times they send invite automatically). Then, once you receive invite in your email, you need to apply for Visa in same Skill select EOI login where you will have an "Apply Visa" button. Then pay fees, upload notarized documents and do your Medicals and also get your PCC from all countries where you lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.

Hope you know all these things and the documents.

Save this procedure in a notepad in your system for easy reference later.

Feel free to write to me for any doubt  I am happy to help you again.

All the best.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

jre05 said:


> No problem friend, happy to help you anytime
> 
> Well, no identities or anything it creates an personally, no problem at all. It's all free and no one checks anything. In fact, until one gets a Case officer assigned from the immigration, after we get the invite, everything is automatic and all are user friendly.
> 
> ...


Right on have a valid ielts and acs before submitting your eoi. Never go with dummy values and submit as DIBP consider documents including your age at the point of your eoi I submission.


----------



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

jre05 said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Then pay fees, upload notarized documents and do your Medicals and also get your PCC from all countries where you lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.
> ...


I was wondering what is PCC ?! 
I am pretty healthy so I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

PCC is police clearance, you should get it from every country which you lived in the past 10 years (lived meaning lived more than 12 months)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

GambuzinoPT said:


> I was wondering what is PCC ?!
> I am pretty healthy so I don't think it would be a problem.




PCC means Police Clearance Certificate, it is just that, you need to go to the PCC organization and apply for it, they should give you a no due certificate which you have to upload as part of your documentation. Usually, they give you a letter hard copy with stamps on it, you should scan and name it as "PCC Portugal" and save it as PDF. Also, they give a stamp on your passport, that you don't need to upload.

I saw that you are from Portugal, so here is the detailed information where you can obtain PCC for your process  Remember, it is valid only for one year from the date you get it, so apply it once you lodge your visa after the invitation.

How to obtain police PRT - Australian Embassy

Above link has info on where and all in your country you can obtain this, I am not able to read it as it is written in Portuguese I think?! I could read English parts, so please understand it  

Please understand that, you need to get PCC of every country where you lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. If you haven't gone to any other country, just Portugal PCC is sufficient 

*Medical: *
Also, it is great to know that you are health wise good  As per our Visa process, everyone has to take a Medical test for HIV +ve (AIDS) and Tuberculosis apart from basic physical tests. Here in the below recommended clinic you can do your test.

Medical and Radiology Clinic - Lisbon




Street address

Clinica Medica Internacional de Lisboa
Avenue Sidonio Pais
14 – R/C ESQ
Lisbon 1050–214



Telephone

+351 21 351 3310



Additional information

Doctors:
Dr David Ernst


*Link:*

Portugal

This also comes once you lodge your visa  Not now  This is also only one year valid. Once you do the test, your clinic should upload results directly from there to DIBP, so you don't have to worry  But confirm from clinic doctor that they uploaded it 

You need to carry Form 26 and 160 while you go to hospital and also the HAP ID letter that you will print from the Visa lodgement page!

*Form 26:*

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf

*Form 160:*

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf

Print out the forms and please don't fill it, but go to Hospital and fill it 

All the best


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Along the line of PCC and medicals, do I need to have all these ready before visa lodgement and submit them with my visa application? I know we can do it after lodgement as visa officer happens to ask but wondering if I go beforehand.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Along the line of PCC and medicals, do I need to have all these ready before visa lodgement and submit them with my visa application? I know we can do it after lodgement as visa officer happens to ask but wondering if I go beforehand.


Not suggested, PCC is ok if you do during your invite time, but Medicals, to smooth it, do only last


----------



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> PCC is police clearance, you should get it from every country which you lived in the past 10 years (lived meaning lived more than 12 months)



ahhahaha  
I thought it had something to do with being healthy...
I'm ok with that, I asked something like that to get a Working Visa for another country, but never lived there ... just occasional working trips


----------



## guptaravi2k (Oct 23, 2010)

*EOI expire reminder - visa submitted already*

Hi Jre05,

Today I received a reminder from SkillSelect that my invitation is going to expire in 20 days and I should apply for visa immediately.

However, I have already applied visa 1 month ago, paid the fee and got acknowledgement (which contains TRN, file number etc.).

The status on imm site is "In Progress"

The button "Apply Visa" on skillselect page is still active and the status(on top right corner) is "Invited".

Why SkillSelect and Visa system are not in Sync? Is this normal? Can I ignore this notification?

Regards,
RG


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## lrana32 (Aug 31, 2013)

guptaravi2k said:


> Hi Jre05,
> 
> Today I received a reminder from SkillSelect that my invitation is going to expire in 20 days and I should apply for visa immediately.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did you get any update from immigration as why you received the EOI expiry letter despite of finishing all the formalities for applying Visa? Even I received similar letter though even I have done the payment and uploaded the documents.

My status also on imm site is "In Progress".

Let me know if you were able to contact immigration team and what solution they gave you for this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## atongia (Oct 21, 2014)

jre05 said:


> No problem friend, happy to help you anytime
> 
> Well, no identities or anything it creates an personally, no problem at all. It's all free and no one checks anything. In fact, until one gets a Case officer assigned from the immigration, after we get the invite, everything is automatic and all are user friendly.
> 
> ...



Hello Seniors,

I have received an Invite in October . Launched my Visa application and made the payment. But still yesterday I received a mail from immigration dept that my EOI is expiring in 19 days. 

Is this normal ? Do I need to do something ? Or I have missed something in between ? 


Pl help.

--AT


----------



## atongia (Oct 21, 2014)

guptaravi2k said:


> Hi Jre05,
> 
> Today I received a reminder from SkillSelect that my invitation is going to expire in 20 days and I should apply for visa immediately.
> 
> ...


Hi guptaravi2k / RG 

I am facing similar issue exactly... Can you please guide what you did further ? and 
what was the inference to make out from such a reminder mail ? 

Thanks
-AT


----------



## lrana32 (Aug 31, 2013)

atongia said:


> Hi guptaravi2k / RG
> 
> I am facing similar issue exactly... Can you please guide what you did further ? and
> what was the inference to make out from such a reminder mail ?
> ...



Hi,

All I had received similar email on EOI about expiration so i wrote to immigration department to have calarity on it. I received the following reply from them:

**********************************
Thank you for your enquiry.

Your status in SkillSelect will be updated in due course and will not affect the outcome of your visa application. To avoid further messages, please suspend your EOI on expiry of your invitation.

And one more good news is that i have received a email stating that I have been assigned the case officer... so all is well now for me. 


Regards
**********************************
I hope this helps... nothing to worry about it..


----------

